# Case fans not spinning, RGB works



## Colerobinson9 (Sep 10, 2019)

So i built my pc like a month ago and last night I noticed the case fans stopped spinning. Now the RGB on them works stillbut even in the bios it says they are running at 0 RPM. The case I have is the rosewill cullinan mx RGB. It uses a case connector with the fans pre connected. The way I connected the fans is but putting the 4 pin molex cable into another one coming out of the PSU and it worked up until now.

also I didn’t mean cpu fans, I meant case fans



Colerobinson9 said:


> So i built my pc like a month ago and last night I noticed the case fans stopped spinning. Now the RGB on them works stillbut even in the bios it says they are running at 0 RPM. The case I have is the rosewill cullinan mx RGB. It uses a case connector with the fans pre connected. The way I connected the fans is but putting the 4 pin molex cable into another one coming out of the PSU and it worked up until now.
> 
> also I didn’t mean cpu fans, I meant case fans


—> seems like another guys had this problem too but https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/case-fan-not-working.3309160/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

It sounds to me like the fan controller they use might be faulty. Suggest giving the all the cables connected to it a bit of a wiggle. If possible remove the front panel/facia and make sure the connections are still hooked up to the front I/O. Ive had a similar thing happen on a friends build with a fractal Define case - fans stopped spinning because the connector from the front I/O had been pulled out. Once i plugged it back in, it all started working again.


----------



## Colerobinson9 (Sep 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It sounds to me like the fan controller they use might be faulty. Suggest giving the all the cables connected to it a bit of a wiggle. If possible remove the front panel/facia and make sure the connections are still hooked up to the front I/O. Ive had a similar thing happen on a friends build with a fractal Define case - fans stopped spinning because the connector from the front I/O had been pulled out. Once i plugged it back in, it all started working again.


Thanks for the reply, I checked and everything seems to be plugged in, I even tried using a different source. Should I just swallow my pride and take it to a computer store locally ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

that depends...

Have you tried plugging in your fans directly to your motherboard? If the fans still dont spin it could be just a faulty fan controller in the front I/O - you can get a replacement for that by contacting rosewill, or alternatively switching it out for another case or switching out the fans for other fans and see if that fixes the issue.

I would really test the fans hooked up to the motherboard first though or at least. Because the fans are hooked up to the fan controller - you wont see the RPMs in the bios because there is nothing hooked up to the fan headers to get RPM data from.

::EDIT::

Secondly when i say give connections a wiggle - there should be a molex or sata power connecter that leads to the front I/O - trace that cable and see if its not been wiggled loose - this is if you have your fans connected up to that rather than directly to the mainboard


----------



## Colerobinson9 (Sep 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that depends...
> 
> Have you tried plugging in your fans directly to your motherboard? If the fans still dont spin it could be just a faulty fan controller in the front I/O - you can get a replacement for that by contacting rosewill, or alternatively switching it out for another case or switching out the fans for other fans and see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> I would really test the fans hooked up to the motherboard first though or at least. Because the fans are hooked up to the fan controller - you wont see the RPMs in the bios because there is nothing hooked up to the fan headers to get RPM data from.


Okay so the controller I have it seems like everything’s kinda fixed into the controller so the only thing I could do is connect the molex into a sata with an adapter and then plugging it into the motherboard (to the best of my understanding )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

Colerobinson9 said:


> Okay so the controller I have it seems like everything’s kinda fixed into the controller so the only thing I could do is connect the molex into a sata with an adapter and then plugging it into the motherboard (to the best of my understanding )



Im talking about the connections from the front panel - not the black box that controls the RGB. One of them should be a molex or sata power connection. Just trace the connection both ways and make sure they are both plugged in securely.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Did you read the case manual, sometimes certain connectors are needed and others are not


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2019)

there will likely be two parts, a fan hub and an RGB hub - you need to power the fan hub and connect it to a fan header on the motherboard as well


----------



## Colerobinson9 (Sep 10, 2019)

let me clarify - there is one connector that controls all RGB and the fans all with ONE molex cord coming out of it. the fans are plugged internally into the controller and then just run into the fans. the ones in the fans seem secure from what I can see and into the connector as well. Keep in mind this has been working flawlessly for the past month so that’s why I’m just not sure what’s going on, I can’t plug my fans into the motherboard because they are literally fixed into the controller.



Colerobinson9 said:


> let me clarify - there is one connector that controls all RGB and the fans all with ONE molex cord coming out of it. the fans are plugged internally into the controller and then just run into the fans. the ones in the fans seem secure from what I can see and into the connector as well. Keep in mind this has been working flawlessly for the past month so that’s why I’m just not sure what’s going on, I can’t plug my fans into the motherboard because they are literally fixed into the controller.


and if you’re wondering, the molex is plugged into a female coming out of my PSU and that’s seemed to work until now. Everything else works on the PC, it’s still useable but I don’t wanna overheat it by playing games


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 10, 2019)

Can you turn the fans on at all with the remote?? Or are they Cpu/Motherboard controlled?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2019)

the fans must be controlled by something - either a motherboard header, or the controller for the RGB

your case was reviewed here on TPU








						Rosewill Cullinan MX Review
					

The Rosewill Cullinan MX represents the evolutionary next step in the series of the original Cullinan. With its RGB controls and an updated feature set, all while pushing the envelope in terms of compatibility and storage, it is one of the best cases we ever reviewed.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Unfortunately there is zero documentation about the cases RGB/fan controller online so this image from the TPU review is the best we have:






It seems to have speed buttons but that may be for the RGB - these dont seem to be standard fan plugs either

@Darksaber may be able to shed some light, but as he reviewed it 2 years ago i wouldnt place bets on it


----------



## Colerobinson9 (Sep 10, 2019)

Mussels said:


> the fans must be controlled by something - either a motherboard header, or the controller for the RGB
> 
> your case was reviewed here on TPU
> 
> ...


The fans and RGB are all connected into one controller. This controller as shown above has a 4 pin female and male molex cable. I connected my molex cable with another female from a cable coming from the PSU. The cables for all of the fans are all fixed in to that little controller you see there, nothing can be moved but everything seems to be in tightly. I will have a check tommorow again and make sure everything’s plugged in but it ain’t looking good boys


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2019)

Umm... fan hub uses 4-pin molex for power only. RPM is controlled by the remote that you got with your case. Use the remote to change the RPM speed.

Nm. The remote is for RGB only. Top panel should have RPM controls for the fans.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2019)

chomiq had it, fan controller is on top panel





so try the different speeds to that, check the wiring, or maybe it broke


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 10, 2019)

If this controller is anything like my Phanteks fan hub, you need 1 fan on a specific output on the hub, this one fan is for the internal RPM sensor. Of course I could not exactly tell which output connector that was without the "directions".  If there are none, my guess would be the first connector on either side of the input (not power).

 Also on my fan hub,  the input connection from the motherboard, which I have connected to CPU_FAN header, because all my fans, including my radiator fans, are run/sensed off that input.


----------



## Colerobinson9 (Sep 10, 2019)

Yo guys lmao I flipped a switch on the top, never had to do it before but the fans are running now after I flipped it. Thanks!!


----------

